# Netzteillüfter tauschen



## Ampeldruecker (3. Januar 2010)

*Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Hi, ich wollte bei meinem Combat Power 650 Watt Netzteil den Lüfter gegen einen BeQuiet Silent Wing USC 120mm tauschen, kurze Frage, geht das oder nicht? Also jetzt kommt hinten eiskalte Luft herraus


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Naja wenn hinten eiskalte Luft heraus kommt, beweist das doch das NT kühl bleibt, warum willst du dann den Lüfter tauschen?
Oder hast du ihn schon getauscht und das ist das Resultat?

Oder stehe ich hier gerade aufn Schlauch?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Naja das ist so ne Sache da muss man aufpassen was man sagt sind schon oft Leute deswegen vom Moderator Zensiert worden. Also unter Vorbehalt rein Theoretisch geht es natürlich, ist sogar ziemlich einfach. Aber!!! Pass blos auf das du keine Bauteile berührst selbst nach Stunden wenn du es ausgeschallten hast und vom Netz getrennt hast, sind die Kondensatoren noch genug geladen um dir einen erheblichen Stromschlag zu verpassen


----------



## Erzbaron (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*



Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> Hi, ich wollte bei meinem Combat Power 650 Watt Netzteil den Lüfter gegen einen BeQuiet Silent Wing USC 120mm tauschen, kurze Frage, geht das oder nicht? Also jetzt kommt hinten eiskalte Luft herraus


 
Theorie: ja es geht

Praxis: Das Öffnen von Netzteilen durch Personen die weder ausreichende Kenntnisse der Technik noch entsprechendes Werkzeug und Schutzausrüstung haben ist *LEBENSGEFÄHRLICH*


Ganz nebenbei ist dein Combat Power Netzteil ganz großer Mist und bevor du einen hochwertigen Lüfter da rein baust kauf dir lieber ein vernünftiges Netzteil!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Erzbaron@Ganz nebenbei ist dein Combat Power Netzteil ganz großer Mist und bevor du einen hochwertigen Lüfter da rein baust kauf dir lieber ein vernünftiges Netzteil!

Oder so !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Philipus II (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Ich rate dir davon ab.
Wer die Fähigkeiten hat, braucht keine Anleitung, sondern maximal eine Bestätigung.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Naja jeder hat das doch mal das erste mal gemacht  Bringt es eventuell etwas zwei Lagen Gummihandschuhe anzuziehen, oder ein Antistatikarmband zu tragen?


----------



## BlueFantasy (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Also ich sag mal so an einem Netzteil rumzufuchteln is schon Gefährlich allerdings wer beim Lüfterumbau eine gematscht bekommt der is entweder ziemlich dämlich oder keien Ahnung von Technik.
Ich denke wer gar keine Ahnung hat traut sich an sowas gar net ran.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

So sehe ich das auch, aber kann mir jemand meine Frage beantworten?


----------



## midnight (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Ne, einfach das Netzkabel ziehen und dann das Netzteil nochmal einschalten, damit sollten alle "Restspannungen" weg sein.

so far


----------



## Ampeldruecker (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Aber die Frage ist immernoch bringen zwei Gummihandschuhe etwas?


----------



## midnight (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Herrgott nein! Spannungen die dir wirklich gefährlich werden gibts im Netzteil (wenns vom Netz getrennt ist) eh kaum und Handschuhe werden sie im Falle des Falles auch nicht aufhalten....

so far


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Ich glaube ich habe das schon mal geschrieben aber!!!
Die Friedhöfe sind voll von Leuten die meinten an ihrem Netzteil rum fummeln zu müssen!!!!!!!


----------



## Erzbaron (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

@ Ampeldruecker

allein diese Frage zeigt mir das du wenig bis garkeine Ahnung von Elektrik bzw. Elektronik hast von daher Finger weg vom Netzteil!

Kauf dir einfach ein vernünftiges Netzteil z.B. das Coolermaster Silent Pro 500 um mal ein wirklich leises zu nennen und dann ist die Sache gut ...


----------



## Ampeldruecker (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

zu teuer  , aber die Frage hat mir immernoch keiner beantwortet ob es was bringt Gummihandschuhe anzuziehen.


----------



## Prinzpaddy (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*



midnight schrieb:


> Herrgott nein! Spannungen die dir wirklich gefährlich werden gibts im Netzteil (wenns vom Netz getrennt ist) eh kaum und* Handschuhe werden sie im Falle des Falles auch nicht aufhalten....
> *
> so far




doch haben sie
lass die finger davon
lieber bisschen mehr geld ausgeben als sein Leben aufs Spiel zu setzen


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Wieso will man von so einem Combat Müll überhaupt was tauschen?
Schmeiß das teil weg und kauf was ordentliches.... Gute und leise Netzteile gibts ab gut 40 Euro... Wenn es dir das nicht wert ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht...

Wenn du nicht weißt was du tust dann würde ich dir auch davon abraten im Netzteil herumzufingern.. Du kannst nicht wissen ob sich im Netzteil noch lebensgefährliche Spannungen befinden wenn du es öffnest.. Ein erneutes Einschalten des Netzteiles wenn es vom Netz getrennt wurde kann da zwar was helfen, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*



Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> zu teuer  , aber die Frage hat mir immernoch keiner beantwortet ob es was bringt Gummihandschuhe anzuziehen.



Nein, da diese nicht der DIN VDE 100 entsprechen und demzufolge auch nicht auf 1000V Durchschlagspannung geprüft sind.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*



Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> zu teuer



Hm, ist es dir das Risiko wert, 30 Euro gespart zu haben und dafür mit etwas Glück das Leben deiner gesamten Hardware aufs Spiel zu setzen, wenn das Netzteil abfackelt/explodiert/einen Kurzschluss miterleben muss ?
Du hast Hardware mit einem Gegenwert von mind. 300 Euro, sparst dann aber am Netzteil  ?
Überlegs dir mal... ein gutes Netzteil überlebt die nächsten paar Aufrüstungsaktionen. Meines hat mich damals 100 Euro gekostet und sitzt seit knapp 28 Monaten im Rechner, ist immer noch in den Tests vorne mit dabei und hat inzwischen 2 Grafikkarten und 3 Prozessoren überdauert.


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> das Leben deiner gesamten Hardware aufs Spiel zu setzen



Ja seine Hardware ist ja auch viel wichtiger als sein eigenes Leben.


----------



## BlueFantasy (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja seine Hardware ist ja auch viel wichtiger als sein eigenes Leben.


 
Man Leute er will doch nur en anderen Lüfter einbauen also dazu kann man jawohl net zu dämlich sein.
Wäre ja was anderes wenn er das NT Tunen würde da würde ich auch sagen Finger wech aber en dämlichen Lüfter austauschen da würde ich mir auch das Geld für en neues sparen.


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Er soll keinen anderen Lüfter einbauen... er soll das NT weit weg schmeißen... und am besten ne Atombombe hinterher... 
Übrigens, auch wenn er nur einen anderen Lüfter einbauen will.. dazu muss er das Netzteil auch öffnen und welch Wunder im Netzteil sind ja diese gefährlichen Spannungen drin...^^

Gute NT gibts wie gesagt ab gut 40 Euro be quiet Pure Power 430W ATX 2.3 (L7-430W/BN105) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland wenn einem das seine eigene Hardware nicht wert ist, dann sollte man sich überlegen ob man seinen PC nicht verkauft, oder doch lieber mit nem Notebook arbeitet...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Man kann vorsichtig sein aber trotzdem kann was passieren. Es reicht allein schon aus wenn er nur mit dem Schraubenzieher abrutscht auf einen Kontakt kommt der zu einem Elko führt wum schon entladen sich schlagartig 20 000 Volt mit 10 Ampere! 35 Volt mit 2 Ampere können schon Tödlch sein das zeigt wie brannt gefährlich so ein Innenleben eines Netzteils ist.


----------



## midnight (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

20.000 Volt bei 10 Ampere? Alter was hast du für Netzteile? Ich mein nicht das ich jetzt gen genauen Plan vom Netzteilinnenleben hätte, aber warum sollte man 230V auf 20kV hochtransformieren?

so far


----------



## BlueFantasy (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*



midnight schrieb:


> 20.000 Volt bei 10 Ampere? Alter was hast du für Netzteile? Ich mein nicht das ich jetzt gen genauen Plan vom Netzteilinnenleben hätte, aber warum sollte man 230V auf 20kV hochtransformieren?
> 
> so far


 Der hat die neuen Super Raketen netzteile für PC´s die in ca 200 Jahren gebaut werden. Er hat dahingehend schon mal aufgerüstet


----------



## Gamer_95 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Also ich habe schon bei 5 Netzteilen die Lüfter getauscht und lebe immernoch...
Allerdings habe ich einmal einen gewischt bekommen... 

Aber fast jeder der Casemodding betreibt tauscht die Lüfter vom Netzteil...
Und ich habe hier im Forum noch nichts von einem Todesfall gehört...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*



midnight schrieb:


> 20.000 Volt bei 10 Ampere? Alter was hast du für Netzteile? Ich mein nicht das ich jetzt gen genauen Plan vom Netzteilinnenleben hätte, aber warum sollte man 230V auf 20kV hochtransformieren?
> 
> so far


Wenn sich Elkos, (Kondensatoren) schlagartig entladen kommt es zu so hohen Spannungen das einzige was ein wenig übertriben war waren die dabei anligenden 10 Ampere wollte es halt stark verdeutlichen.


----------



## BlueFantasy (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wenn sich Elkos, (Kondensatoren) schlagartig entladen kommt es zu so hohen Spannungen das einzige was ein wenig übertriben war waren die dabei anligenden 10 Ampere wollte es halt stark verdeutlichen.


 Da gibts en kleinen Trick die Elcos entladen nachdem man den PC runtergefahren hat Netztstecker ziehen dann paar man am PC aud on drücken dann sind die Elcos auch entladen zum größten teil und falls da noch was drin sein sollte bringt dich 100% ig net um.


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Trotzdem sollte niemand in einem Netzteil drin rumwerkeln wenn er so gut wie keinen Plan davon hat was er da eigentlich tut. Punkt und aus!

Und zum 328789237893 mal, es zahlt sich bei diesem Schrottteil nicht aus einen anderen Lüfter einzubauen...


----------



## Philipus II (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Ein gemoddetes Netzteil verliert seine Zulassung und darf daher eigentlich nicht betrieben werden.
Wenn man bei einem billig Gerät dann einen leiseren Lüfter einbaut und die Gefahren des Netzteil weiter erhöht, ist dies auch im Erfolgsfall des Umbaus ein für mich inakzeptables Risiko für Leib und Leben.
Wenn du jetzt bei einem Markennetzteil einen schleifenden Lüfter gegen ein passendes Teil tauschst ode als Profi einen Elko mit einem gleichwertigen ersetzt, von mir aus.
Als unwissender Bastler an einem Billiggerät zu schrauben ist für mich ehrlich gesgat irgendwas zwischen dämlich und unverantwortlich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*



BlueFantasy schrieb:


> Da gibts en kleinen Trick die Elcos entladen nachdem man den PC runtergefahren hat Netztstecker ziehen dann paar man am PC aud on drücken dann sind die Elcos auch entladen zum größten teil und falls da noch was drin sein sollte bringt dich 100% ig net um.



Jain!! Das stimmt nicht ganz, es gibt Kondensatoren die ihre Energie nur abgeben wenn eine geringe spannung anliegt, die kann jetzt unterschiedlich hoch sein kommt auf das Teil an, um zu verhindern das sie ungewollt Spannungen abgeben also unkontolliert ihre Ladung verlieren. Vorallem teure Netzteile bedienen sich dieser Technik. 
Das heist natürlich das wenn du diesen Trick versuchst hatt er nicht auf alle Kondensatoren einfluss und einige sind noch immer voll geladen. 
Das ist genau das worauf ich und andere hinweisen wollen Finger weg. Ich habe selbst auch noch nie an einem Netzteil rum geschraubt und werde auch nie tun. Nicht aus Angst oder aus anderen Günden nein weil ich Hirn habe und das Leben Liebe und es wertschätze und ich mich jeden Tag aufs neue freue das ich am leben bin. 
Ich liebe mein Leben mehr als jedes noch so teure Netzteil, denn Netzteile kann man ersetzen ein Menschenleben ist unbezahlbar.


----------



## maiggoh (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Warum labern um es direkt zu sagen hier eigentlich so viele Leute dazwischen die keine Ahnung haben?
Ich meine jetzt nicht die Frage ob man den Lüfter tauschen sollte oder nicht, ich würde mein NT auch öffnen. Aber manche reden hier einfach stupides Zeug.
Und zur Eingangsfrage: Der neue Lüfter muss mindestens die selbe Luftfördermenge besitzen wie der alte.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Jetzt habe ich Angst und traue mich nicht mehr  könnte mir irgendjemand ein gutes, aber günstiges (und LEISES) NT verraten?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Hir hast du ein gutes aber günstiges Netzteil und ich finde deine Entscheidung super das zeigt das du ein Mensch bist der auf andere hört also ne gewisse Reife an den Tag legt wer auch immer dich gezeugt ha kann stolz darauf sein. Hir mein Tipp:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=TN5V26&
sorry keine Ahnung was los ist ok der obere Link geht nicht
http://www.alternate.de/html/solr/search/result.html


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Du verlinkst auf nen Download von 3DMark?^^
'N gutes ist nach wie vor das be quiet Pure Power 430W ATX 2.3 (L7-430W/BN105) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland hab ich heute schon mal gepostet oder auch: Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Compucase HEC-400TE-2WX 400W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Compucase HEC-350TE-2WX 350W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder ToPower SilentEZ 400W ATX 2.3 (TOP-400SE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Silver Power SP-SS400 400W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland das Xigmatek NRP-PC501 500W ATX 2.2 (CPH-0500U-X02) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland auch, obwohl das wieder recht teuer ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Ja sorry war ein kurzer Fehler habe ihn behoben ja das Fussion ist auch sehr gut habe ich auch ein Link drin war wohl zu spät.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Reicht das auch noch für nen Sys.
core I5 x
hd4870 (oder 5850)
normales mb 
usw...


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Ja dafür reicht ein gutes 400-450 Watt NT aus.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

das combat lower ist auch nur ein hochgelabeltes 250-300watt


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*



midnight schrieb:


> Herrgott nein! Spannungen die dir wirklich gefährlich werden gibts im Netzteil (wenns vom Netz getrennt ist) eh kaum und Handschuhe werden sie im Falle des Falles auch nicht aufhalten....


Alter, wenn du keine AHnung hast, sei gefälligst still.
Oder muss wegen dir erstmal jemand abkratzen, damit du aufhörst, so einen Müll zu labern?!

hier spricht jemand, der sich mit Strom und Spannung auskennt, davon, dass nach 14h(!!) noch 90V ausm Elko kommen und er selbst schon einen gebraten bekommen hat.


Und ganz ab davon:
[highlight]Das Combat Power ist ganz grober Müll, Planet 3DNow! hats getestet, dabei hats eine Effizienz von maximal 70% erreicht, normal sind zwischen 50 und 70%, also das ist wirklich übel![/highlight]

Entsprechend kann man nur raten, das Netzteil wegzuwerfen und NICHT den Lüfter zu tauschen!


BlueFantasy schrieb:


> Man Leute er will doch nur en anderen Lüfter einbauen also dazu kann man jawohl net zu dämlich sein.
> Wäre ja was anderes wenn er das NT Tunen würde da würde ich auch sagen Finger wech aber en dämlichen Lüfter austauschen da würde ich mir auch das Geld für en neues sparen.


Genau, er baut einen anderen Lüfter ein und dann passiert das und noch mehr, die Versicherung zahlt natürlich NICHT.

Und dein Kommentar zeigt auch nur, dass du keine Ahnung hast, von was du sprichst bzw um was es hier überhaupt geht!!


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

ich hab auch schon eine verpasst bekommen von meinem netzteil weil man das ja schon so oft zerlegt hat und den Lüfter gewechselt hat
tja und dann brrrp  
oh was war denn das  
naja glück gehabt das ich gute reflexe habe 

das Fatale ist ja je mehr man damit macht umso gefährlicher ist es weil man leichtsinnig wird

und es gibt sachen die weiß man garnicht wenn man nicht die Materie kennt wie zb. das auch auf den Kühlern im Netzteil bis zu 230Volt anliegen können Tja das hat mich dann doch sehr erschrocken wie ich das gehört habe

also kann hier allen nur zustimmen wenn man sich mit Elektrizität garnicht auskennt sollte man es am besten lassen

und grad bei so nem 20-30€ Netzteil bau ich doch keinen Lüfter ein der fast die hälfte des Netzteiles kostet


----------



## Ampeldruecker (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Ok ihr habt mich überredet . Ich werde mir dann wohl ein BeQuiet oder Corsair kaufen, ausser es empfiehlt mir jemand etwas anderes


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

naja es gibt viele gute

tagan,cougar, corsair,bequiet,collermaster, seasonic usw. 

wieviel hasst den eventuell reichts für eins mit kabelmanagment


----------



## Ampeldruecker (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Auf jedem Fall nicht viel, weil ich mir ja auch Windows 7 Pro zulegen werde  ca. 40€ 

Was sagt ihr denn zu dem hier ? http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/OCZ/OCZ-StealthXStream-Netzteil-500-Watt::12108.html


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Ist auf jedenfall kein Schrott und darum geht es ja!!! Wenn es dir zusagt nimm es. Jeder hat da so seine Vorlieben bei Netzteilen  ist so wie bei Turnschuhen die Marke machts, aber das von dier ausgesuchte ist in ordnung und kein Chinaböller.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

ok das ist wenig da bleiben nicht viele Möglichkeiten
be quiet Pure Power 430W ATX 2.3 (L7-430W/BN105) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair CX 400W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-400CX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Seasonic S12II-380Bronze 380W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder du sparst noch bissl und kaufst dir das ist P/L mäßig sehr gut
Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

ich seh grad 50€ wären auch ok dann nehm das arctic cooling fusion

ocz ist auch nicht wirklich gut


----------



## Ampeldruecker (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Reicht das denn auch für meine Beispiel konfig.?


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

das acrtic cooling reicht sicher


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Ja garkein Thema hast sogar noch genügent Luft nach oben.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Ok entschieden  zum Bday kommt das Fusion. Danke Jungs


----------



## tukaa007 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

na was sagt ihr dazu. Habs vor ein par wochen gesehen. 

YouTube - Enermax Revolution 1250 -FAN MOD- By:N$C


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

was soll man dazu sagen 
da hat jemand seine garantie bei einem teurem netzteil weggeworfen nur um einen anderen lüfter einzubauen


----------



## Azuroz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Ein OCZ Stealth ist bei mir nach 1 Woche abgeraucht


----------



## NCphalon (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

un bei mir hat en ModStream (Günstigere variante) 2 jahre gehalten und werkelt jetz im rechner meiner oma^^


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

OCZ ist halt nur Mittelklasse was NT angeht.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Ok ich glaube es wird doch nicht das Fusion , weil da ja angeblich die Kabel sehr kurz sind  und schon gesleevt sind, aber ich sleeve ja selber  Was haltet ihr denn vom beQuit! Pure Power L7 530W ist das leise oder eher laut? also der Rest meines PCs ist fast unhörbar


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

bequiet sind für ihre stille bekannt und das werdens wohl nicht ändern 
ich mein der name soll ja programm sein


----------



## Philipus II (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Die Pure Power pfeiffen aber eher als z.B. das Straight Power.


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Eigentlich steckt aber in beiden so gut wie das gleiche drin, nur das drumherum ist beim Straight "schöner"
ich höre meine L7 Pure Powers nicht.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Netzteillüfter tauschen*

Na dann ist die Entscheidung wahrscheinlich nochmal neu gefallen


----------

